# Good computer speakers for playing guitar through?



## SeanC (Nov 26, 2010)

I live in a tiny room right now. So small that I can't even fit a small practice amp. I'm running my V-amp into my computer right now but I want to upgrade to a POD HD. The problem is I'm still using $15 computer speakers which suck really bad so I don't want to get the HD until this crisis is resolved. So what kind of speakers would be good for playing 7 or 8 string guitar through that could also be used for recording in the future that are hopefully around $100 or less?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 26, 2010)

You're not really going to find a decent set of monitors for $100 or less, not even used unless you can find someone who doesn't know what they're selling. I suggest you look into a solid set of headphones, that $100 will go MUCH further. I wouldn't start looking into monitors until your budget approaches about $350.

Also worth noting, even a set of GREAT monitors aren't going to perform very well in a small, untreated room.


----------



## SeanC (Nov 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're not really going to find a decent set of monitors for $100 or less, not even used unless you can find someone who doesn't know what they're selling. I suggest you look into a solid set of headphones, that $100 will go MUCH further. I wouldn't start looking into monitors until your budget approaches about $350.
> 
> Also worth noting, even a set of GREAT monitors aren't going to perform very well in a small, untreated room.



Ok well I guess I just need something to get me by then because I am definitely not going to be able to spend that much any time soon. I don't need the best I just need something that doesn't sound like complete ass like the speakers I'm currently using.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 26, 2010)

You're not really going to find anything significantly better than what you're currently using. You can get something that's somewhat workable, but why waste your cash on something that's only going to be marginally better? Not to mention, if you don't have room for a small practice amp how are you going to fit a set of monitors, or a larger computer audio setup? Besides, 50% of how well a set of monitors is going to sound has to do with the room. If you're not going to treat the room, then really, even expensive monitors aren't going to sound very good. 

If you want something that'll sound really good, be practical, and fit your budget, get some quality studio headphones. For $100 you can get pretty good pair, and they'll sound significantly (as in many times) better than even the best monitors or computer speakers within your budget.


----------



## SeanC (Nov 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're not really going to find anything significantly better than what you're currently using. You can get something that's somewhat workable, but why waste your cash on something that's only going to be marginally better? Not to mention, if you don't have room for a small practice amp how are you going to fit a set of monitors, or a larger computer audio setup? Besides, 50% of how well a set of monitors is going to sound has to do with the room. If you're not going to treat the room, then really, even expensive monitors aren't going to sound very good.
> 
> If you want something that'll sound really good, be practical, and fit your budget, get some quality studio headphones. For $100 you can get pretty good pair, and they'll sound significantly (as in many times) better than even the best monitors or computer speakers within your budget.



First of all I don't want full size monitors because you're absolutely right about me not having room for them. My setup is not going to be good by any means either. It's more just for practicing and writing purposes not finished product recordings. And I'm really not interested in headphones right even though I'm sure I'd be getting better quality for my money.


----------



## SeanC (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright, so what I'm really looking for is something along the lines of this Newegg.com - Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II 28 watts RMS 2.0 Speakers


----------

